# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Неожиданный перепой - бомба для любого застолья!!!

## Уралочка

*Неожиданный перепой от Уралочки.  Круче не бывает!!!*


*В рекламе не нуждается!!! Просто пойте!!!** 
(замена студийным песням "Бабушки зажигай!")*




В комплект входит текст подводка, студийные записи, видео.

Стоимость 1700р.

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

Donald (24.11.2016), Istan (01.11.2016), ludmila_zub (01.11.2016), Lusi75 (01.11.2016), sveta.miga (01.11.2016), ЛюдмилаТолина (12.11.2016), Т@нюш@ (01.11.2016), Татьянка (02.11.2016), Ураган (02.11.2016)

----------


## Зосик

Елена, добрый день. Сколько по времени длится "Перепой"? Хочу у вас приобрести сегодня, в течении часа.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, добрый день. Сколько по времени длится "Перепой"? Хочу у вас приобрести сегодня, в течении часа.


Не долго.... переделанных песен,т.е студийных записей - 8 штук)))) Зато заходит перепой отлично!!! Можно использовать на различных мероприятиях, не только в новый год)))

----------


## Зосик

Деньги перевела.Жду!

----------


## Уралочка

> Деньги перевела.Жду!


Уже в личке!!! Качайте.Зажигательных Вам корпоративов!!!  :Yahoo:  с ув. Елена.

----------


## Зосик

Добрый день!. В субботу использовала ваш "Перепой!". Какие были эмоции, словами не передать. Я вообще не пою, но тут я пела вместе со всеми!!!! Народ пел, танцевал, а "В поле с конем" вообще отдельный номер вышел. Спасибо!!! Успехов вам!  :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день!. В субботу использовала ваш "Перепой!". Какие были эмоции, словами не передать. Я вообще не пою, но тут я пела вместе со всеми!!!! Народ пел, танцевал, а "В поле с конем" вообще отдельный номер вышел. Спасибо!!! Успехов вам!


Безумно рада,что Вам нравятся мои песенки...ДА! - это "БОМБА" любого застолья - согласна!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## norushka

Для всех фанатов "Бабушки зажигай" шикарный новый блок "Неожиданный перепой"!!! Лена, спасибо тебе за него огромное!!! Это будет очень музыкально, очень зажигательно и очень необычно, думаю гости будут просто в восторге!!!!! А я уже в восторге от твоего творчества!!!

----------

Уралочка (20.12.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> Для всех фанатов "Бабушки зажигай" шикарный новый блок "Неожиданный перепой"!!! Лена, спасибо тебе за него огромное!!! Это будет очень музыкально, очень зажигательно и очень необычно, думаю гости будут просто в восторге!!!!! А я уже в восторге от твоего творчества!!!


Да - верно подмечено!!! Это отличная замена бабушкам))) Йухууууу - всегда на ура!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Наталия Торопова

Леночка!!! Отправила Вам денежку!!! Очень сильно жду Ваш шедевр, так как завтра хотелось бы его отработать! Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Нэтл

А я спешу поделиться отзывом! В кафе несколько незнакомых друг с другом компаний (молодые девушки лет 20-25, компания мужчин 40-45 и компания смешаная за 40), времени на подготовку не было  у меня совсем.  "Перепой" смог всех объединить, пели, отрывались, смеялись. Просто драйф! Спасибо! Успехов Вам, Лена в творчестве и с наступающим Новым годом!

----------

Уралочка (27.12.2016)

----------


## marmaladka

Ленчик!!!!!!Красава!!!!!!! Что творилось на праздниках-----это МОЩЬ!!!!!!!!!!! ПЕРЕПОЙ - обалденный, шикарный, сногсшибательный блок!!!!!!! Как народ старался перепеть друг друга, и каждая нарезка - КРУТЬ!!!!!!! Умница ты наша, ОГРОМНОЕ ТЕБЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!! С Новым годом!!!!!!! Удачи, радости, здоровья, творческого ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ!!!!!!!! Радуй нас еще и еще своими ЧУДЕСАМИ!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Tender:  :052:  :011:  :069:  :021:  :Laie 40:  :Laie 32:  :Laie 48:

----------

malenina_m (01.12.2019), ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК (28.06.2017)

----------


## Ватрушка

Редко какие конкурсы хвалю, но "Перепой" - это СУПЕР! Проходит всегда шикарно, отличная замена "Бабушкам" - которые тоже отработали у меня на полную катушку )) Спасибо, Лена! Всем советую для приобретения!

----------

Уралочка (08.01.2017)

----------


## Ирина06121979

В успехе этого блока ничуть не сомневалась, так как ранее ни одно мое мероприятие не обходилось без блока "Бабушки, зажигай". Чем хорош блок - тем что его можно проводить как за столом (я это делала после подачи горячего, когда гостей нельзя было надолго вытаскивать из-за стола), так и на танцполе. Это всегда беспроигрышный вариант для любой компании - зажигательный, драйвовый, объединяющий! Вообщем, просто супер! Спасибо!!!

----------

Ураган (25.06.2017), Уралочка (24.06.2017)

----------


## Анютка835

Вчера приобрела у Леночки этот блок, осваиваю, пою)))) Чую - будет бомба!!! Отдельно хочется отметить отличную вокальную подпевку! Конь - выше всяких похвал!!! Жду-жду своей премьеры с нетерпением!)

----------


## Анютка835

Провела, отчитываюсь!) Прошло просто ШИКАРНО!!! И пели, и плясали, каждая композиция вызывала бурю эмоций)))) Здорово! Кто ещё раздумывает, не раздумывайте!)))) Берите!

----------

Уралочка (02.07.2017)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Девчоночки, всегда шикарно проходит!!! Не сомневайтесь, приобретайте!!! У меня "перепой" на каждом банкете начиная с января (с МК Лены у нас в Минеральных Водах). И всегда на такое  :Yahoo: УРАААААААА!!!!!
Лена, ты - СУПЕР!!! :Tender:  Спасибо за твои фишки!!!

----------

Уралочка (04.07.2017)

----------


## KalievS7

*Уралочка*, Елена, здравствуйте! Я давнееенько просматриваю ваши работы. Просто Класс! Ваш "Перепой" я бы хотела купить. Я живу в Казахстане. Сколько это будет стоить? Если сможете ответите на Karla-56@mail.ru
*Уралочка*, Срочно надо.

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, Елена, здравствуйте! Я давнееенько просматриваю ваши работы. Просто Класс! Ваш "Перепой" я бы хотела купить. Я живу в Казахстане. Сколько это будет стоить? Если сможете ответите на Karla-56@mail.ru
> *Уралочка*, Срочно надо.


Ответила в личке.

----------

